# Nib stuck in Statesmen pen:  pls help



## jgourlay (Feb 17, 2014)

I have statesmen pen I've been using for a couple of years now. It's a got very pricey "nibs.com" gold nib in it.  This weekend, my daughter tried to write with and bent the tines slightly:  I need to send it back for repair.

Problem is, the nib is stuck in the feeder.  I can get the feeder assembly to screw out of the housing.  But for the life of me, I can't get the feeder housing apart to extract the nib.

Now...before I go do something brutish and stupid, does anyone have any tips?


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 17, 2014)

a good soak in JB flush may do the trick   (leave it overnight)

J.B.'s Perfect Pen Flush


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 17, 2014)

Send the whole front section to the repair guy---he will know what to do.


----------



## jgourlay (Feb 17, 2014)

Will do!


----------



## jgourlay (Feb 17, 2014)

By the way, who is the forum's preferred nib repair guru?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 17, 2014)

They no longer hang here much but the Kennedy's of Indy pen dance. They are Vendors here. Here is a link to their site, Linda was trained by one of the best.
Fountain Pens | Vintage Fountain Pens | Fountain Pen Inks | Pen Restoration | Indy Pen Dance | Pen Repair | Bexley | Sheaffer


----------

